# That 5 star rating doeee



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

bada boom bada bing!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Congrats. Your career is safe for at least one more day.


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

That’s sick you should get your bonus any day now


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Congrats. Your career is safe for at least one more day.


That's it? I was hoping to get one of those Lyft jackets at least..


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hemiwithasemi said:


> That's it? I was hoping to get one of those Lyft jackets at least..


Funny you mention that cuz I just got that email for my 1000th ride, deleted it


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Hemiwithasemi said:


> bada boom bada bing!


Legend


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

escott24 said:


> Funny you mention that cuz I just got that email for my 1000th ride, deleted it


Mistake! The jacket is badass!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Hemiwithasemi said:


> bada boom bada bing!


I wonder what your rating will be after 5,000 ratings? I bet you don't pick up Pool or Line.


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> I wonder what your rating will be after 5,000 ratings? I bet you don't pick up Pool or Line.


I do pick up Pool and line. But only when I'm very desperate. And u should do the same. UBER pool UBER fool as terry tips says.


----------



## antonfilip (Mar 16, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> I wonder what your rating will be after 5,000 ratings? I bet you don't pick up Pool or Line.


It doesnt matter how many rides you have 1000, 10000 or 100,Lyft only looks at the last 100 rides.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't wait til you can pay your bills in stars.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm a unicorn,

I eat stardust for breakfast and crap rainbows...


I'd still rather have cold hard cash for things like beer, gasoline and paying my taxes...


----------

